# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  "The New York Times" shkruan për Shqipërinë dhe Shqiptarët

## RaPSouL

Pershendetje anetare te nderuar ne kete teme do te publikoj artikuj te gazetes prestigjioze amerikane "The New York Times" , reth Shqiperise, ceshtjes shqitpare dhe Shqiptareve ne pergjithesi, tema do te qendroj e mbyllur qe te mos prishet rendi i artikujve.

Ju deshiroj lexim te kendshem.


_RaPSouL_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Tragjedia e shqiptarëve, të ndëshkuar për bukën e gojës*


C. Teleford Erikson

“Uria” është një fjalë e shëmtuar. Ajo nuk do të dukej mirë në fillim të një menyje për Krishtlindje. Megjithatë, kjo është ajo që unë duhet të kem në fillim të menysë time. Do të ishte më mirë që lexuesit të dinin diçka për këtë gjë. Ndërsa përpiluesit e hartave të Parisit dhe të Versajës, po të krijonin shtetet e reja dhe po të dyfishonin përmasat e të tjerëve, duke lëshuar paksa dorë, më tepër se gjysma e popullsisë së Shqipërisë nuk do të lihej jashtë kufijve të saj. Këto minoritete “të padëshiruara”, që zgjeroheshin nga kufijtë e saj në Lindje dhe në Jug, po zëvendësohen me shpejtësi nga nacionalitete të vendeve të ndryshme; ndërsa ata, të pastrehët, pa asnjë kacidhe në xhep dhe pa asnjë qëllim për jetën, janë duke marshuar me familjet e tyre drejt Shqipërisë.
Varfëri ekstreme
Dyzet e shtatë prej këtyre familjeve janë vendosur në territorin e shkollës tonë ndërsa unë ndodhesha në Amerikë duke mbledhur fonde për të financuar punëtorët dhe pajisjet për fillimin e godinës së re. Atje tej duken kapelat e tyre të mbuluara me baltë dhe të grumbulluara me njëra-tjetrën, si një tufë bagëtish të lëna jashtë, në stuhi. Midis tyre, duke vuajtur në të ftohtë, nga uria, malaria, pneumonia, tuberkulozi, ndodhen 300 nga qeniet më të pastra të racës së bardhë, më të lashtat në Europë, - shqiponjat e Alpeve të Shqipërisë. Gjatë takimit me kryetarët e familjeve vëren një qenie njerëzore 6 këmbë të gjatë, kockë e lëkurë, me veshje të grisura, ku aty-këtu u duket mishi i bardhë i trupit.
Tragjedi e gjallë
Por, me një vështrim më të qartë, dallon kokën e lartësuar, buzëqeshjen në fytyrë dhe shfaqjen e arrogancës në ecjen e tyre. Nëse i pyesni si janë ata dhe familjet e tyre, do të dëgjoni vetëm një përgjigje: “Mirë”. Pasi të kalojnë dhjetë minuta, me qetësi, ata do të fillojnë të më tregojnë se nuk kanë pasur ushqim; fëmija ose nëna po i vdes urie, ose kanë vdekur një ditë më parë; ose e gjithë familja është sëmurë dhe nuk ka as mjekim, as ushqim për trupat që dergjen në shtrat. Por ata nuk do të më luten; as do të pranojnë bamirësinë time. Ata kërkojnë punë.
“Na lejoni të plugojmë një ditë me traktor dhe do t’ju falim dhjetë ditë, sa dëshironi ju, në këmbim të punës”. Traktori po plugon tani atje dhe nëntë burra të uritur po gërmojnë një gropë për ne për të cilën ata do të shpërblehen me një kupë groshë dhe aq bukë sa ata janë në gjendje të hanë; - Zoti po i bekon ata. Por, këtu qëndron tragjedia e tyre.
Apeli për ndihmë
Qeveria shqiptare ka vendosur mënjanë rreth 1000 akra tokë të papunuar për Shkollën Shqiptaro-Amerikane të Bujqësisë. Secili nga këta njerëz mund të punësohet për të pastruar tokën, për ta kultivuar atë, të mbjellë pemë dhe kopshte, të gërmojë gropa, të ndërtojë gardhe dhe rrugë; të nxjerrë gurë për ndërtimet. Ata munden dhe kanë zell për të bërë një punë.
Por jashtë shumës së kufizuar që më është dhënë mua për të filluar këtë shkollë, nuk kam asnjë fond në dispozicion. Me sa shoh, kjo më bën të mendoj se refugjatët “do të vdesin urie”. Për 100 dollarë ne mund të sigurojmë 200 ditë pune në vit për një burrë. Këto para do ta shpëtonin familjen e tij. Kjo do të na lejonte ne ta ndihmonim atë me tokën e tij dhe drithërat; me 5000 dollarë do të kujdeseshim për të dyzet e shtatë familjet në të njëjtën mënyrë, për një periudhë kohe 1-vjeçare. Në vend që t’i varroste këta njerëz, do t’i jepte atyre një punësim të kënaqshëm dhe do t’i hapte rrugën e lumturisë familjare të tyre. Në të njëjtën kohë, çdo dollar i investuar do t’i kthente mbrapsht shkollës një dollar fitim.
Ju lutem, të dashur miqtë e mi amerikanë, më ndihmoni ta fshij këtë fjalë kaq të shëmtuar nga menyja ime e Krishtlindjeve, duke u bërë dhe ju pjesëmarrës në Financimin e Punësimit të Refugjatëve. Dhjetë kontribute nga 10 dollarë secili i shpëton jetën një familjeje.

_Letra i është dërguar botuesit të “The New York Times”-it dhe është publikuar më 24 janar 1926.
Autori ka qenë misionar për zhvillimin e arsimit në Shqipëri gjatë viteve ‘20
Titulli është redaksional_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dyshimet për abuzime, akuza mes misionarëve amerikanë*


W. D. Swope

Në gazetën “The Times” të datës 14 dhjetor lexova një letër të nënshkruar nga C. Teleford Erikson, i cili kërkonte ndihmë për disa punë filantropike (bamirësie) në Shqipëri. Ky ishte mbështetur nga një letër e nënshkruar nga Majkëll Pupin. Këto letra ishin të një rëndësie të veçantë për mua, pasi kam pasur lidhje me shkollën e dr. Eriksonit në Kavajë, në Shqipëri, për një periudhë 1-vjeçare dhe jam i mirinformuar mbi kushtet e bujqësisë në atë zonë të Shqipërisë.
Dr. Eriksoni e kishte hapur letrën e tij në këtë mënyrë: “Shqipëria po përballet edhe një herë me urinë periodike”.
Dyshimet për urinë
Në momentin që e lexova një gjë të tillë dyshova për këtë deklaratë, pasi kam lajme të drejtpërdrejta nga Shqipëria dhe nuk kam dëgjuar asgjë lidhur me urinë. Gjatë ditëve të fundit kam biseduar me një të ri shqiptar, i cili është aktualisht student në këtë vend. Me sa di unë, ky njeri ka punuar verën e kaluar me një makineri shirëse pak kilometra larg shkollës së dr. Eriksonit. Unë e pyeta atë lidhur me problemet e urisë, të cilat janë raportuar përmes mediave. Ai u përgjigj se fermerët shqiptarë ishin shprehur se këtë vit prodhimi i drithërave ishte më i mirë se ato që kishin marrë përgjatë tre viteve të fundit dhe se misri për nga cilësia ishte më i mirë sesa ai i vitit të kaluar. Ai theksoi se në vjeshtën e vitit 1927 drithi ishte dërguar në një rreth në Veri të Shqipërisë, ku banorët kishin dështuar me prodhimet e tyre. Unë kam qenë personalisht në Shqipëri gjatë sezonit të drithërave, në vitin 1927. Një numër fushash, të mbjella me drithëra të vonshme, afër qytetit të Kavajës, kishin dështuar në prodhim; ndërkohë që drithërat e hershme kishin rezultuar me një prodhim të kënaqshëm. Unë nuk pashë asgjë që t’i afrohej deri diku kushteve të një situate urie.
Dr. Eriksoni vazhdoi më tej se “kurrë nuk është arritur një mbiprodhim i produkteve bujqësore, gjë që e bën të pashmangshme urinë në këtë vend”.
Prodhimi bujqësor
Realisht ekziston pak mbiprodhim, megjithëse është mjaft i vogël krahasuar me atë që vendi është në gjendje të prodhojë. Gruri, elbi, drithërat dhe produktet e tjera eksportohen.
Gjatë komenteve të tij, profesor Pupin përmend edhe Malin e Zi, krahas Shqipërisë. Ai shkruan: “Drithërat janë i vetmi prodhim që këta njerëz mund të kultivojnë në atë vend malor. Nuk ka asnjë mundësi që në këtë vend të kultivohet gruri, elbi dhe thekra”. Kjo është e vërtetë jo vetëm për Malin e Zi, por edhe për vendet malore të Shqipërisë, por kjo nuk është e vërtetë për gjithë Shqipërinë. Në luginat dhe fushat e Shqipërisë ka më tepër toka të mira, që i janë përshtatur prodhimit të grurit, elbit dhe thekrës. Gruri dhe elbi janë drithëra relativisht të rëndësishme. Në zonat pa sistem vaditës, gruri, elbi dhe thekra që mbillen gjatë vjeshtës janë kultura bujqësore më të mira sesa drithërat e tjera.
Dyshime për abuzime
Ashtu siç shkruan edhe dr. Eriksoni, është e vërtetë se një buxhet prej 1500 dollarësh në muaj është plotësisht i pamjaftueshëm për shkollën e tij. Është gjithashtu e vërtetë, edhe pse dr. Eriksoni nuk i ka kushtuar shumë vëmendje kësaj çështjeje, se disa prej parave të siguruara nga Amerika për shkollën e tij janë shpenzuar për gjëra të panevojshme. Ndërkohë që unë mbajta kontakte me shkollën e tij, në një kohë kur asaj i mungonin të gjitha pajisjet e nevojshme; edhe kur nuk kishte gjithmonë ushqime të mjaftueshme për të ngrënë dhe dr. Eriksoni bleu një makinë për shkollën, një piano dhe një bandë me 30 instrumente.
Duke qenë se ekziston rreziku që amerikanët të ngatërrojnë shkollën e dr. Eriksonit në Kavajë me shkollat në Tiranë, të menaxhuara nga Kryqi i Kuq Amerikan, është me vend që të përmendim se Kryqi i Kuq ka një shkollë të shkëlqyer, e cila po bën shumë për zhvillimin e Shqipërisë.


_Letra i është drejtuar botuesit të “The New York Times”-it dhe është botuar më 7 janar 1929
Titulli është redaksional_

----------


## RaPSouL

_Shqiptarët, malësorët skocezë të Ballkanit_


Albert Bushnell Hart

Çfarë njerëzish janë shqiptarët?” - pyet një i njohuri im serb. “Ata janë të tillë; ti ke një pullë në pallton tënde, - ai e do atë; të vret ty dhe të merr pullën”.
Ky karakterizim i çastit përputhet me gjykimin e shumë njerëzve, të cilët kanë pasur kontakte të ngushta me njerëzit më të shquar në Ballkan. Grekët u shfaqën njëzet e pesë shekuj më parë; romakët njëzet shekuj më parë; bullgarët para njëmbëdhjetë shekujsh; por shqiptari gjendej në tokat e tij para se të shfaqeshin grekët. Ai vazhdon ende të flasë një gjuhë po aq të vjetër sa ajo e etruskëve. Ai kurrë nuk ka qenë mposhtur, zotëruar ose civilizuar. Ai është aq i papërmbajtshëm sa mund të jetë çdokush, i cili ka veshur rrobat dhe është i aftë të qëllojë me pushkë. Ai është malësori skocez i Ballkanit; indiani i Amerikës, i cili ka akses ndaj pikave tregtare; Arabi i Europës me zemërgjerësinë e madhe që i karakterizon shqiptarët.
Ju mund ta urreni një shqiptar, ose ta dashuroni atë; ta qëlloni, ose t’ju qëllojë ai. Por sërish ai mbetet unik dhe ndonëse pjesërisht barbar, ai kërcënon të bllokojë të gjitha planet për stabilizimin e Ballkanit.
Ku ndodhet Shqipëria? Shqiptarët dhe fqinjët e tyre paraqesin versione të ndryshme përsa i përket shtrirjes së kufijve dhe një komision europian do ta rishikojë këtë çështje, por në përgjithësi Shqipëria është vendi përgjatë Adriatikut, nga Mali i Zi deri në bregdetin përballë Korfuzit, duke u shtrirë në brendësi të Prishtinës dhe Manastirit. Shqipëria është një zonë e mbushur me male të ashpra, që rrethohet me pak shtretër lumenjsh se çdo pjesë tjetër e Ballkanit. Megjithatë, sipas të gjitha përllogaritjeve, vendi aktualisht mban rreth 2 milionë banorë dhe do të mbante akoma më tepër nëse ajo do t’u nënshtrohej rregullave.
Pushtimi romak
Por ajo kurrë nuk u është nënshtruar rregullave. Romakët janë të vetmit që e kthyen Shqipërinë në atë çka ajo duhej të ishte; rruga e vetme e komunikimit ndërkombëtar, e sigurt dhe e mbrojtur. Dy linja ajrore; njëra që të çon nga Venecia në Athinë dhe tjetra nga Brindizi në Kostandinopojë, do të kryqëzohen në Shqipëri. Romakët kanë një port në Durrës dhe një rrugë që kalon prej aty përmes qytetit të Selanikut, - por nuk është shumë e sigurt nëse ato kanë pasur ndonjë ndikim në kthimin e rregullit në Shqipëri. Pa dyshim. Është e dukshme sa nuk ka asnjë gërmadhë romake në vend. Megjithatë, rreth gjysmë shekulli më parë ekzistonte një rrugë nga Shkodra në Prishtinë, në të cilën zhvillohej tregtia, pothuajse e ngjashme me Afrikën Qendrore, duke ndarë çdo fis përmes të cilit kalonte.
Brenda kësaj zone të ngushtë, - përreth 150 milje të gjatë dhe 50 milje të gjerë, - jo shumë larg për nga forma dhe përmasa me Nju Xhersin, - ju do të gjeni jo një, por tre Shqipëri: Shqipëria e Veriut, e Mesme dhe e Jugut; dhe duke qenë se asnjë europian jashtë shërbimeve turke nuk i ka vizituar të tria pjesët, çdo vizitor përshkruan vetëm zonën që ai ka parë. Të gjithë janë dakord se Shqipëria përbëhet nga fise, të cilat i ngjajnë shumë fiseve të zonave malore të Skocisë së shekullit të kaluar. Nuk ekziston një Shqipëri, ose tre, por rreth njëzet të tilla; disa të bashkuara në konfederata të vogla, të gjitha në grindje me njëra-tjetrën deri në shkallën e fundit dhe të gatshme të sulmojnë kufijtë; madje, edhe pa asnjë motiv.
Kësaj shtojini një fakt tjetër të ndërlikuar, që banorët e ashtuquajtur shqiptarë janë të ndarë në tre besime fetare. Në veri gjenden më tepër katolikë dhe ekziston një kryemurg klerik që përfaqëson autoritetin e Romës. Pjesa më e madhe e Shqipërisë së Mesme janë myslimanë. Shumë prej grupeve në Jug të vendit janë ortodoksë, që do të thotë të krishterë të ritit grek. Si pasojë, Papa dhe Sulltani, si dhe Kisha Greke, të gjitha kanë dorë në sistemin e qeverisjes së këtij kombi të pavarur. Njerëzit e kanë siguruar udhëtarin që nuk është e mundur të kalohet nëpër Shqipëri. Është mjaft e mundimshme që të kalosh përmes të dyja anëve; në vende të cilat ju mund të shikoni terrenin, pa mundur të hyni në të. Rreziku i menjëhershëm është më tepër të qëlloheni si spiun nga një serb ose grek, sesa nga një shqiptar si një veprim i praktikave të shënjestrës. Faktikisht vendi është deportuar dhe përshkruar nga mijëra të huaj, të cilët kishin një objektiv të caktuar; si misionarë ose inxhinierë hekurudhash. Para katër vitesh një francez i ri aventurier, Luis Javai, kaloi 4-5 ditë duke përshkruar Shqipërinë e Veriut, - dhe me modesti e përshkroi veten si europiani i parë që kishte ndërmarrë një udhëtim të tillë, dhe eksperiencën e tij ai e shtjelloi në një libër mjaft të bukur, i cili nuk e meriton titullin e tij “Shqipëria e panjohur”. Një rajoni i cili është hartuar nga inxhinierë austriakë dhe nëpërmjet të cilëve është projektuar pjesërisht një rrugë hekurudhore, vështirë se mund të quhet “i panjohur”. Ai ka lëvizur nga njëri fis në tjetrin, duke shtuar shumë hollësi piktoreske dhe informacione të vizitorëve të tjerë. Një udhëtar i cili ka parë më tepër nga Shqipëria sesa çdo person që ka një lidhje zyrtare me qeverinë turke është Çarls R. Krane nga Çikago, i cili u njoh me disa nga udhëheqësit e fiseve. Ndërkohë që ata ndodheshin në Kostandinopojë duke u përgatitur për një kryengritje kundër qeverisë turke. Ai shkoi në Manastir dhe atje guvernatori turk u informua mbi faktin se ai po shkonte të vizitonte Shqipërinë.
“Oh, jo! Mos më thuaj. Nuk do të shkosh, apo jo?” – ishte përgjigjja e guvernatorit. “Do të vritesh. Çdo njeri që shkon në atë vend, vritet”. Krane e mori përsipër atë rrezik. “Kur të më duhet t’i raportoj Kostandinopojës që ju jeni vrarë, të paktën duhet të jem në gjendje të them se i kisha marrë të gjitha masat”. Eskorta u pranua me protesta të shumta dhe në fund të gjysmës së ditës së parë kortezhi mbërriti në një fshat të Shqipërisë. Banorët, të gjithë të nënshtruar nga turqit, nuk dukeshin të përzemërt, por e morën mënjanë Krane dhe denjuan ta pyesnin se çfarë bënte ai me një grup shoqërimi turk? Ai shpjegoi urdhrin që i ishte dhënë nga guvernatori turk. “Nëse ndonjë nga këta burra vazhdon të qëndrojë këtu edhe për gjysmë ore, që tani ne do t’i qëllojmë ata”, - iu përgjigjën shqiptarët. Ishte i pazakontë fakti se pas gjysmë ore grupi i shoqërimit e braktisi detyrën e tij dhe që nga ajo kohë e tutje udhëtari ndodhej mes miqve, të cilët e shoqëruan atë nga njëri fis në tjetrin.

_Shkrimi është publikuar në “The New York Times” më 13 tetor 1913
Titulli është redaksional_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Rrëfimet e amerikanit: “Shqipëria është Francë para 1000 vjetësh”*

Vazhdon shkrimi i Hartit, i publikuar në “The New York Times” . Luftërat dhe dashuritë e shqiptarëve me Perandorinë Otomane

Një nga arsyet përse autoritetet turke u përpoqën që të mos e lejonin vizitorin amerikan të shkonte në Shqipëri ishte se trupat e tyre ishin të angazhuara në shtypjen e një kryengritjeje atje. Ekzistonte mundësia që vizitori të shihte se si kryhej ky veprim. Metoda ishte e dalë mode. Kur forcat turke kalonin pranë, asgjë njerëzore nuk lihej pas, - drithërat dhe ndërtesat shkatërroheshin, fëmijët dhe burrat e fuqishëm vriteshin, gratë ktheheshin në skllave. Shqiptarët vazhduan fushatat e tyre nëpërmjet bandave të çrregullta, një nga të cilat drejtohej nga një vajzë 14-vjeçare. Ajo filloi të shpjegonte atë që nuk kishte nevojë për shpjegime, pasi dukej qartë. Babai i saj kishte drejtuar grupin e rebelëve, por turqit e kishin vrarë. I ishte vrarë nëna dhe tani ishte radha e saj. Vëllai i madh ishte dërguar në një vend të sigurt, “në mënyrë që familja e saj të mos shuhej tërësisht”. Vëllai tjetër 11-vjeçar dhe ai “mund të mbajë një pushkë”. Dhe ajo vetë mbante pushkë dhe grupi i bindej asaj. Shumë pak kohë pas kësaj ajo u kap nga turqit dhe ishte e vështirë të merrje vesh se çfarë kishte ndodhur me të, ndonëse gjithkush mund ta imagjinonte.
Misionarët amerikanë kishin qenë për vite me radhë midis shqiptarëve të Jugut në Korçë; zoti dhe zonja Kenedi kishin krijuar një mendim të mirë për karakterin dhe aftësitë e shqiptarëve. Kur grekët pushtuan Korçë, ata mblodhën menjëherë mendjen se misioni amerikan ishte “i karakterit politik” dhe i dëbuan Kenedët jashtë vendit. Në të vërtetë, misionarët nuk e kishin mbajtur të fshehtë besimin e tyre se shqiptarët do të ishin më mirë në duart e një qeverie shqiptare sesa në duart e asaj turke.
Mjeshtrit e pushkës
Këta sy të ndryshëm dëshmitarësh, të gjithë ishin dakord se shqiptarët kishin disa cilësi mjaft të mira, por pjesa më e madhe e tyre besonin se populli trajtohej në një mënyrë të ashpër dhe barbare. Imagjinoni një vend, çdo pjesë e të cilit ka një popullsi, në të cilën nuk ka as rrugë, qytete, hane, posta, telegrafë.
Udhëtari ndiqte drejtime të caktuara, por shtigjet e çonin në male dhe përgjatë shpateve të thepisura. Turqit kishin ndërtuar disa ura të mira guri. Duket qartë se ajo mbi lumin Drin është ura e Vezirit. Vetëm këta njerëz mund ta përballonin të ndërtonin banesa ose shtëpi të fortifikuara, me mure të trasha, të përshkruara vetëm nga shtigje dhe dritare shumë të vogla, por të larta. Udhëheqësit ndërtonin shtëpi pak a shumë të njëjta, por të përpunuara më mirë.
Çdo njeri në fshat dhe qytet lëviz i armatosur me një pushkë, të cilën e përdorin me një lehtësi befasuese. Kur para disa vitesh, një grup francez nga një prej qyteteve në kufirin lindor vendosi të ngjitej në majën e një mali, shqiptarët fqinjë i dërguan fjalë që fiset e tyre nuk kishin rënë dakord dhe vizitorët nuk duhet të vazhdonin më tej rrugën e tyre, megjithatë, ata vazhduan derisa zhurma e breshërive të armëve të shqiptarëve i ktheu ata nga kishin ardhur. Njerëzit e njihnin një pushkë të mirë dhe e vlerësonin një “Manlisher” si një thesar. Ata krenoheshin me qitësit e tyre. Njerëzit janë shumë të varfër pasi jetojnë në një vend të varfër; asnjë pjesë e Ballkanit nuk ka më pak reshje. Këtu nuk bëhet tregti. Pjesa më e madhe e pyjeve të tyre janë të paprera. Deri tani nuk është zbuluar asnjë pasuri minerare.
Dinjiteti i udhëheqësve
Deri tani të gjithë ata që kanë mundur të depërtojnë në këtë vend të frikshëm dhe të ndaluar, janë të të njëjtit mendim, se jeta e udhëheqësve ka njëfarë dinjiteti. Shumë prej tyre jetojnë jashtë vendit të tyre dhe janë pronarë të pasur, zyrtarë dhe emigrantë. Në shtëpi të pasurit mbajnë veshjet e këndshme kombëtare, të cilat shpesh mendohet se janë greke. Kështjellat e Muhamedanëve përfshijnë një korridor të madh, në të cilin pas ngrënies, burrat shtrihen mbi qilima ose mbi mantelet e tyre, - dhe ky shërben si shtrat për ta.
Kush i qeveris këta njerëz primitivë? Deri në vitin 1912, për disa shekuj, ata janë qeverisur formalisht nga Turqia. Vendi ishte i ndarë në të ashtuquajturat provinca; Shkodra dhe Manastiri ishin kryeqytetet kryesore. Atje guvernatorët e Turqisë uleshin dhe nxirrnin rregulla si dhe vendosnin taksa, për të cilat shqiptarët ishin të detyruar t’u bindeshin dhe t’i paguanin, pasi duhej t’i konsideronin të përshtatshme dhe të mos bënin komente të mëtejshme. Përsa u përket taksave, një prej tyre shpalli parimet ndaj një udhëtari si më poshtë: “Ne nuk kemi paguar kurrë ndonjërën prej tyre. Pse duhet të fillojmë ta bëjmë tani një gjë të tillë? Ata nuk na japin asgjë; ne nuk kërkojmë asgjë; ne nuk duam asgjë; ne nuk duam asnjë. Përse na nevojiten këta tipa?
Përtej kufijve, fshatra dhe qytete si Shkupi, në të cilin ekzistonte popullsi shqiptare, shqiptarët nuk i kanë paguar asnjë taksë askujt për qindra vite, përveç një lloj ofrimi me dëshirë. Në fakt, guvernatorët turq rrallë kanë shkelur në provincat e tyre, në një qytet, Luis Javay nuk gjeti asnjë që të mund t’i tregonte atij diçka rreth rrugëve të brendshme në një largësi, dy ditë me kalë; as konsulli rus, as konsulli austriak dhe as njerëzit e tij. Madje, as guvernatori turk apo xhandarmëria e tij. Asnjëri prej tyre nuk kishte shkuar ndonjëherë aq larg. Shqiptarët u ishin nënshtruar mirë turqve që nga koha kur ishin lënë vetëm.
Njerëz trima
Megjithatë, shqiptarët kanë qenë një fuqi në qeverinë turke në Kostandinopojë. Ata janë njerëz trima dhe ushtarakë; dhe shumë udhëheqës dhe persona të tjerë kanë pasur detyra ushtarake dhe janë ngritur në rangje të larta. Abdul Hamidi i forcoi ata; deri tani ata ishin nxitësit e revolucionit që e rrëzoi atë në vitin 1910 dhe të një revolucioni të tretë në prill të vitit 1912. Të ashtuquajturat trupa shqiptare, - një pjesë shqiptarë dhe një pjesë tjetër turq, nën drejtimin e oficerëve shqiptarë, ndërmorën marshimin e famshëm të vitit 1908. E gjitha kjo nuk ndikoi aspak në marrëdhëniet mes shqiptarëve dhe turqve. Shqiptarët kanë shëtitur gjithandej nëpër gadishullin e Ballkanit. Madje, edhe në Amerikë, por ata kanë një instinkt të fuqishëm patriotik.
Shqiptarët i kanë zgjeruar kufijtë e shtëpive të tyre duke u shtyrë drejt Lindjes. Ata kanë zbritur në luginat e Kseros, në Shkup dhe përmes maleve në Perëndim të Serbisë. Ata thjesht kanë marrë në zotërim disa toka; pjesën tjetër ata e kanë blerë me kursimet e tyre nga shërbimet që kanë kryer jashtë vendit të tyre. Ata i grumbulluan në një anë serbët dhe kanë ecur drejt fushave pjellore. Ky presion ka ngritur besimin në dukje universal në Serbi, se shqiptarët janë një grup i paarsyeshëm grabitësish. Ata janë akuzuar për sulmimin e fshatrave serbe, për vjedhjen e bagëtive, - kjo ngjan disi me opinionin që kanë krijuar skocezët e zonave të ulëta për fqinjët e tyre në zonat e larta malore që në kohët e lashta. Një filozof turk është shprehur: “Shqipëria është Francë para 1000 vjetësh”.



_Shkrimi është publikuar në “The New York Times” më 13 tetor 1913
Autori i shkrimit është një historian i njohur amerikan, i diplomuar në Kolegjin e Harvardit në vitin 1880.
Titulli është redaksional_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shqiptarët do të bëhen një ditë shtet i fuqishëm në Ballkan*

Albert Bushnell Hart

Megjithatë, ky grusht njerëzish, edhe pse me një kulturë të vogël, janë bërë njëlloj gur-kyç në situatën ballkanike. Ata nuk janë pa qeveri të vetën. Luis Javay gjeti në Kukës një bejler, udhëheqësi muhamedan i fshatit, i cili jetonte në kalanë e tij. Kryetari i fisit është Peruk Pasha, i cili ndihmonte për marrjen e vendimeve nga pesë “burra të mëdhenj” ose “nënkryetarë” dhe një këshill të përbërë prej 20 burrash të vjetër. Grupi i shqiptarëve të Veriut, të quajtur ndryshe gegë, është në një farë mënyre i balancuar nga një grup jugor, që quhet toskë; të dyja grupet përbëhen nga fise individuale. Por, me përjashtim të qeverisjes së heroit kombëtar, Skënderbeu, i cili ka vdekur prej shekujsh, i vetmi pushtet qendror i njohur nga shqiptarët ka qenë ai i turqve. Nën drejtimin e Abdul Hamidit, nëse myslimanët e Shqipërisë nuk e pëlqenin guvernatorin, ata i dërgonin telegraf Kostandinopojës që ta shkarkonte atë nga detyra. Kur xhonturqit u përpoqën të vendosnin në Shqipëri një sistem të rregullt qeverisjeje, ata thjesht u rebeluan. Njëri prej tyre ishte shprehur: “Ne kemi qenë gjithmonë të lirë dhe kemi ndër mend të qëndrojmë të tillë”.
Lokalizmat mes shqiptarësh
Brenda këtij populli të shpërndarë dhe të ndarë, në të cilin asnjë fis nuk pranon të kontrollohet, madje as nga vetë shqiptarët, me përjashtim të kryetarit të tyre, lufta e madhe ballkanike e vitit 1912 erdhi si një tërmet. Disa prej shqiptarëve shërbyen në ushtritë turke, disa iu bashkuan pushtuesit, por menjëherë u vu re se Serbia, Mali i Zi, Bullgaria dhe Greqia kishin projekte për Shqipërinë, të cilën ata e shihnin si një pjesë të plaçkës territoriale ndaj Turqisë. Kur Turqia kapitulloi, shqiptarët e konsideruan veten e tyre të pavarur nga kushdo. Kolonët grekë vinin nga Jugu, Mali i Zi mori Shkodrën, i cili konsiderohej si kryeqyteti formal i Shqipërisë së Veriut; serbët u shtynë drejt Perëndimit të Shqipërisë, deri në bregdet. Kombi shqiptar kurrë nuk ishte njohur, por papritur Europa e Bashkuar e zbuloi një vend të tillë. Serbët u tërhoqën nga bregdeti. Mali i Zi dorëzoi Shkodrën; grekët reduktuan kërkesat e tyre mbi bregdetin, pasi Shqipëria duhej të ishte e lirë!
Në Ballkan ekziston diçka komike mbi propozimin e “Autonomisë së Shqipërisë”; Së pari, tradita e vjetër e aftësive të shqiptarëve për të mbajtur vendin e tyre kundër të gjithë të ardhurve është prishur tashmë; pushtuesit marshuan aty ku mundën dhe ku donin; dhe nëse Apashët mund të pushtoheshin dhe Patanët e Indisë të degradonin në bindje; Shqipëria mund të mbahet nga një forcë e mjaftueshme trupash, të pajisur në mënyrë moderne. Detyra nuk është më e vështirë se ajo e Austrisë në Bosnjë, e cila e realizoi një gjë të tillë për një periudhë 30-vjeçare.
Ndarja në besime fetare
Përsa u përket aspiratave të shqiptarëve, ata kanë, sipas disa personave të cilët kanë qëndruar midis tyre, një lloj kodi ligjor të pashkruar, i cili nuk parashikon ndalimin e çifligjeve të fiseve të jashtme. Përsa i përket fesë, ata janë shumë të ndarë; në një vlerësim të përafërt, janë rreth 200 mijë katolikë, 800 mijë ortodoksë dhe 1 milion myslimanë. Në Shqipëri mund të gjeni gjithashtu të krishterë bullgarë që flasin shqip; myslimanë, të cilët e quajnë veten shqiptarë, por flasin gjuhë sllave, dhe ortodoksë shqiptarë që flasin bullgarisht. Mijëra banorë që janë pa dyshim shqiptarë, jetojnë në vende të huaja, që me të drejtë do të quhej territor i Shqipërisë dhe janë nga ana tjetër me mijëra sllavë që jetojnë brenda Shqipërisë. Kështu që në një “Shqipëri autonome” do të shfaqeshin pa dyshim probleme racore, të cilat asnjë nga fuqitë e tjera ballkanike nuk ka arritur t’i zgjidhë deri tani. Nëse testimi i racave nuk mund të qartësojë çfarë është Shqipëria, gjuha mund të arrijë një gjë të tillë shumë mirë. Ekziston një gjuhë shqipe, plotësisht e ndryshme nga gjuhët sllave dhe greke, por ajo nuk ka një alfabet që njihet, nuk ka letërsi, ose një kod ligjor. Ajo përdoret në vend si një gjuhë zyrtare, kryesisht pasi pjesa më e madhe e zyrtarëve turq në vend janë shqiptarë.
Nuk do të ketë unitet
E ashtuquajtura “Shqipëri Autonome” do të jetë një vend me shumë pak unitet dhe pa zgjidhje për t’ia paraqitur një qeverie të rregullt; nuk ka eksperienca të kushtetutave parlamentare; nuk ka traditë të lidhur me pushtetin mbretëror dhe nuk ka një shtëpi mbretërore kombëtare. Ai është një shtet hije, i ngritur nga Europa, pjesërisht për të frenuar tre shtete sllave ballkanike të depërtojnë në Adriatik. Shqipëria Autonome është një shtet me një kryeqytet Shkodrën, - që ndodhet në skajin verior të vendit, i paarritshëm nga shumë vende, në mënyrë që të jetë sa më pranë influencës austriake dhe italiane. Një vend në të cilin çdo person gëzon privilegjin të mbajë një pushkë, që të mos paguajë taksa dhe të mos ketë detyrime ndaj shërbimit ushtarak pritet të mbajë qetësinë, të mbrojë tokën, të rrisë të ardhurat, të ndërtojë rrugë, të hapë shkolla dhe të marrë hua nga komisionarët e huaj. Por, shqiptarët nuk përfshihen në rangun e barbarëve, siç i konsiderojnë fqinjët e tyre, edhe pse vendi nuk është në gjendje të marrë përsipër përgjegjësitë e një shteti modern. Nëse Teodor Ruzvelti ka shfaqur në njëfarë mënyre mundësitë për t’u bërë car i vërtetë, ai duhet të ketë menduar se të kontrollojë Shqipërinë është po aq e thjeshtë sa të kontrollosh forcat e Policisë së Nju Jorkut ose Kuvendin e Çikagos.
Në anën tjetër, Europa e Bashkuar ka vënë re një rrezik, të cilin shtetet e Ballkanit nuk e kanë marrë parasysh; asnjë nga vendet fqinje me Shqipërinë nuk ka forcën fizike ose aftësitë gjeniale të vendosë rregullin në vend dhe ta kthejë Shqipërinë në një vend të qytetëruar. Shqipëria është një popull, edhe pse nuk është një komb. Popullsia e saj prej 2 milionë banorësh nuk mund të lihet në duart e vetë atyre, se të fqinjëve të afërm të saj. Ata mund të civilizohen dhe një ditë mund të jenë një shtet i fuqishëm në Ballkan; por ata do të kalojnë zhgënjime dhe dështime si me luftëra civile përpara se Shqipëria të jetë një nga kombet e pavarura të familjes botërore.

_Shkrimi është publikuar në “The New York Times” më 13 tetor 1913
Autori i shkrimit është një historian i njohur amerikan, i diplomuar në Kolegjin e Harvardit, në vitin 1880. Ka shkruar një sërë librash mbi historinë e SHBA-ve dhe ka qenë mik i presidentit Teodor Ruzvelt
Titulli është redaksional_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ftesa amerikane për lidhjet ekonomike mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit*

Dokumentet sekrete të Uashingtonit për bashkëpunimin ekonomik me bllokun. Skema për inkurajimin e raporteve ekonomike dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik

Çfarë veprimesh duhet të ndërmarrim në mënyrë të njëanshme, ose në bashkëpunim me vendet e industrializuara demokratike, që të pengojmë përdorimin e një mekanizimi të tillë ekonomik?
Perëndimi duhet të shmangë faktin e të qenit i varur nga burimet lindore për materiale dhe produkte, në mënyrë që të pengojë një mekanizëm të tillë. Gjithashtu, Perëndimi mund të veprojë që Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Europa Lindore të lidhen më ngushtë me ekonominë botërore, duke rritur kostot te bota komuniste, përmes aplikimit të mekanizmit negativ. Historikisht, Lindja ka qenë më pak e gatshme se Perëndimi për të bërë përpjekje për një mekanizim të tillë, në dhënien e kostove që përfshijnë edhe mundësinë e dështimit.
Mundësitë për lidhje
Duke u përqendruar te larmia në radhët e vendeve të Europës Lindore, çfarë hapësirash të përshtatshme ekzistojnë për të krijuar lidhje në radhët e vendeve të Europës Lindore dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik?
Qëkur këto vende janë bashkuar në aleancën ushtarake të Traktatit të Varshavës, nuk është e përshtatshme të vendoset ndaj tyre ndonjë zgjerim më i madh në kontrollet e Perëndimit mbi eksportimin e produkteve strategjike. Rreth tregtisë në produktet jostrategjike, politikat tona ekonomike ndaj këtyre vende duhet të reflektojnë diferenca domethënëse politike dhe ekonomike për të inkurajuar dobësimin e lidhjeve mes Europës Lindore dhe Moskës. Shtetet europiano-lindore janë më tepër të prira ndaj propozimeve amerikane që u ofrohen atyre në mënyrë individuale, sipas çdo shteti, sesa për të qenë shtojcë e Bashkimit Sovjetik.
Interesat e Lindjes komuniste
Çfarë masash mund të ndërmerren nga SHBA-të dhe demokracitë e industrializuara në tërësi që të përdorin te përparësitë tona shumëllojshmërinë e interesave dhe nevojave që kanë vendet e Europës Lindore?
Vendet perëndimore mundet që përmes politikave të tyre tregtare dhe ekonomike, të inkurajojnë secilin nga vendet e Europës Lindore që të rrisin ndërveprimin e tyre ekonomik me Perëndimin. Kjo nxitje e diversitetit mund të reduktojnë ndikimin sovjetik në këtë hapësirë. Politikat ekonomike të Perëndimit mund të jenë të diferencuara, sipas raporteve me vende të ndryshme të Europës Lindore, në fusha të tilla, si; kreditë, tarifat dhe kuotat, dhe marrëdhëniet në strukturat shumëpalëshe në lidhje me çështjet ekonomike.
Asistenca lindore te Bota e Tretë
Cilat janë kostot dhe përfitimet që përpiqen të marrin Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe vendet e Europës Lindore përmes procesit të mbështetjes së zhvillimit në Botën e Tretë, apo përfshirjen e tyre më aktive në çështje të tjera ekonomike?
Asistenca lindore për Botën e Tretë, historikisht ka qenë e motivuar, kryesisht nga dëshirat sovjetike për një ndikim më të madh politik. Kur ekzistojnë fraksione përçarëse te qeveritë, ndihma sovjetike, zakonisht, është në mbështetje të fraksionit që kundërshton më fuqimisht lidhjet e ngushta me Perëndimin. Në anën tjetër, asistenca konstruktive lindore mund të reduktojë barrën e Perëndimit për një mbështetje të tillë. Bashkimi Sovjetik është prodhuesi dhe konsumuesi më i madh dhe një shitës i rëndësishëm i naftës dhe gazit, por ai nuk merr pjesë në çdo bashkëpunim të vendeve konsumatore, për çështjet e energjisë, apo në dialogun mes vendeve konsumatore dhe prodhuese. Sjellja e Bashkimit Sovjetik në këto bisedimeve mund të shtojë një element politik mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, që tashmë vështirëson çështjet Veri-Jug dhe risku duket se peshon më shumë tek përfitimet e mundshme. Sovjetikët janë aktivë në Këshillin Ndërkombëtar të Drithërave, forumi kryesor për koordinimin e përpjekjeve ndërkombëtare në politikat e drithërave. Ndonëse sovjetikët nuk e kanë mbështetur qëndrimin amerikan në këtë Këshill, afrimi i tyre nuk ka qenë konfrontues. Ne do të vazhdojnë të inkurajojmë pjesëmarrjen e tyre në këto diskutime, të cilat vështirë se do të ndërlikojnë marrëdhëniet mes Veriut dhe Jugut.
Bashkëpunimi Lindje-Perëndim
Çfarë politikash mund apo duhet të ndërmerren për të nxitur këtë tip përfshirjeje të Lindjes në ekonominë globale?
Nxitja amerikane e rritjes së kontributeve të Europës Lindore dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik në programet e ndihmës shumëpalëshe për Botën e Tretë, në të cilën tashmë ata janë të përfshirë, mund të rezultojë në shpërndarjen e ngarkesës, pa rritur tepër mundësitë për kundërproduktivitet të aktivitetit të sovjetikëve. Madje, nëse dështojnë në vazhdimësi kontributet e lindjes, qëllimet amerikane në këtë hapësirë mund të shërbejnë për tërheqjen e vëmendjes ndaj dobësive të sistemit komunist dhe fitojmë mbështetje nga vende më pak të zhvilluara.
_
Shkrimi i sotëm shënon fundin e raportit sekret të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit të datës 7 janar 1977 për strategjitë e bashkëpunimit ekonomik mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Ky material është deklasifikuar më 19 qershor 2008_

----------


## Albo

*Analisti amerikan në 1913: Shteti shqiptar, sajesë e Europës*

E ardhmja e Shqipërisë së pavarur sipas Albert Bushnell Hart

_Mund të civilizohet, por deri atëherë do të duhet të përjetohen zhgënjime, dështime dhe luftëra civile_

Ndërsa jubileu i 100-të i shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë këtë vit ka marrë udhë, duket se ende shumëçka rreth kësaj ngjarjeje madhore në historinë e çdo vendi të qytetëruar mbetet për t´u zbuluar e trajtuar. Shumë kontribute, vlerësime e fakte kanë nevojë t´i nënshtrohen një gjykimi sa më realist.
Nën këtë këndvështrim, duket se një vend duhet të gjejnë edhe individë e studiues të huaj, të cilët, duke i parë gjërat me ftohtësi e larg emocioneve, na mundësojnë sot të shohim më me realizëm seç shihej, jo vetëm pavarësia e Shqipërisë, por edhe e djeshmja dhe e ardhmja e shqiptarëve në sytë e botës së civilizuar. Një ndër ta është edhe profesori amerikan, Albert Bushnell Hart, që jetoi në vitet 18541943, e i cili në enciklopeditë amerikane e më gjerë njihet si historian e shkrimtar, lektor në Universitetin e famshëm të Harvardit e botues i disa veprave e studimeve në zë për kohën, duke bërë emër sidomos si njohës shumë i mirë i historisë amerikane.
Pikërisht, në kohën e luftërave ballkanike, që përkojnë me periudhën kur Shqipëria tashmë kishte shpallur pavarësinë e saj  dhe mundohej përmes kaosit e turbullirave që ngrinin krye, të ruante atë pak sovranitet të fituar me gjak  ai angazhohet me analiza e komente rreth situatës në Ballkan, ku edhe shqiptarët do të ishin pjesë e tyre. Më së shumti, mendimet e tij thitheshin nga prestigjiozja amerikane, New York Times, e cila duket se përcillte me shumë interes ngjarjet në kontinentin plak, ndërsa rajoni i ngërthyer nga masakrat, trazirat, kaosi e pasiguria, po zinte edhe faqet e para të shumë platformave madhore botërore.
Janë pikërisht vitet 1912-1914, ku ai na shfaqet me analiza e prognoza, mbi atë se çfarë mund të vinte nga trazirat ballkanike dhe cila do të ishte e ardhmja e tij. Kështu, ndërsa qeveria provizore e Ismail Qemalit ishte ende objekt i diskutimeve dhe Shqipëria de facto i nënshtrohej observimit të rreptë të koncertit të 6 fuqive europiane, me statusin zyrtar të një vendi neutral, ai shfaq hapur skepticizmin e tij mbi probabilitetet e mbajtjes më këmbë të këtij shteti të ri nga vetë shqiptarët, por nga ana tjetër nuk e vë fare në diskutim se ky shtet, kurrsesi, nuk duhej aneksuar e qeverisur nga ndonjë fqinj i tij. Interesant është fakti se ai nuk e përmend në asnjë rresht emrin e kreut të qeverisë e asnjë nga liderët shqiptarë.

Gjithsesi, ai e justifikon nga ana tjetër vendimin e Fuqive të Mëdha (të cilat ai në artikull i cilëson me termin Europa e bashkuar), me faktin se kishin ekzaminuar rreziqe, të cilat shtetet ballkanike nuk ishin në gjendje t´i dallonin.
Më shumë duket sikur mbizotëron tek ai ideja se Shqipëria duhej të ishte një protektorat i një fuqie të vetme, ndoshta austro-hungareze, ashtu sikurse Bosnja, çka gjithsesi mbetet vetëm një aludim i shprehur në formë jo eksplicite prej tij, duke vijuar t´a vlerësojë si absurditet atë që ai e cilëson  autonomia europiane e Shqipërisë, shprehje të cilën New York Times e ka përdorur, në rastin konkret, për të pagëzuar të gjithë artikullin (shih: Europes Autonomous Albania Absurd, Says prof. Hart; Albert Bushnell Hart; New York Times; 19.10.1913).

Ai u bën gjithsesi një pritë të fortë paragjykimeve ndaj shqiptarëve, duke vlerësuar lart traditat, virtytet dhe historinë e tyre, duke e sjellë atë më pranë lexuesit amerikan. Ai aludon madje edhe për ish-presidentin amerikan, Theodore Roosevelt (në kohën kur shkruhej artikulli i prof.Hart, Roosevelt tashmë i kishte konsumuar dy mandatet e tij presidencialë në periudhën 1901-1909) për të marrë fronin e Shqipërisë, me shumë gjasa, i ndikuar edhe nga lajmet se Europa tashmë po përpiqej të gjente një mbret për shqiptarët. Gjithsesi, Ismail Qemali, siç bënin të ditura edhe vetë mediat amerikane, qysh në maj 1913 e kishte refuzuar një ide të tillë, duke mos e marrë madje, fare seriozisht si propozim.
Por ajo çka vlen më shumë për ne, është fakti se ai na shfaqet njëkohësisht edhe si njëri ndër parashikuesit më të saktë të fatit të Shqipërisë e të shqiptarëve, duke na bërë të mendojmë sot, rreth 100 vjet më pas, se prognozat e tij paskëshin qenë vërtet realiste. Ai e mbyll artikullin e tij me fjalët: askush nga fqinjët ballkanikë të Shqipërisë nuk e ka forcën fizike apo potencialin njerëzor për ta çuar Shqipërinë drejt civilizimit. Dy milionë banorët e saj nuk mund të lihen në fatin e tyre dhe as të fqinjëve të tyre. Ata mund të civilizohen dhe një ditë madje të shndërrohen potencialisht në një fuqi ballkanike; por deri atëherë do të duhet të përjetohen zhgënjime, dështime dhe luftëra civile, para se Shqipëria të mund të bëhet njëra nga anëtaret e familjes botërore të kombeve të lira.

Në krye të artikullit të sipërcituar, ai tenton që në hyrje të thyejë një përcaktim negativ e paragjykues mbi shqiptarët, sugjeruar atij nga një serb, i cili i cilësonte shqiptarët në mënyrë sarkastike e gjithëpërfshirëse, thjesht si plaçkitës e vrasës ordinerë.
Ky karakterizim jashtë kornizave normale pohonte asokohe profesori amerikan  përputhet me paragjykimet e çdo njeriu që ka pasur rastin të hyjë në kontakt të ngushtë me popujt e Ballkanit. Grekët erdhën në atë tokë ku jetojnë rreth 25 shekuj më parë; romakët 20 shekuj më parë; bullgarët rreth 11 shekuj; por shqiptarët gjendeshin aty ku janë sot, para se grekët e parë të shfaqeshin në tokë. Ky popull (d.m.th. shqiptarët) flet ende një gjuhë aq të vjetër sa edhe ajo e etruskëve. Ky popull nuk është asimiluar dot kurrë nga pushtimet e po kështu civilizimi s´ka mundur dot të depërtojë.

Më poshtë ai shkruan se: ky popull është malësori skocez i Ballkanit, indiani amerikan që ka akses në vendkalimet tregtare. Ju mund ta urreni një shqiptar apo ta doni atë, ta vrisni apo të shënjestroheni prej tij për t´u vrarë, por ai megjithatë mbetet  unik, dhe, edhe pse pjesërisht barbar, kërcënon të bllokojë të gjitha planet për të zgjidhur çështjen ballkanike.

Pyetjes se ku ndodhet Shqipëria, ai i përgjigjet se shumë nga fqinjët e saj kanë përfytyrime të ndryshme rreth çështjes së kufijve të saj dhe pohon se: Zyrtarisht pritet që një komision i veçantë ndërkombëtar të merret me përcaktimin përfundimtar të tyre, por se Shqipëria në përgjithësi përshkruhet si vendi që ndodhet i shtrirë në bregun Adriatik, nga Mali i Zi deri në brigjet përballë Korfuzit, e duke u shtrirë më pas në brendësi të kontinentit, nga Prishtina drejt Shkupit e Manastirit.
Më poshtë ai përmend se në këto troje (në atë kohë) shqiptarët numërojnë më shumë se 2 milionë banorë, duke parashikuar se, nëse i nënshtrohen një rregulli e qeverisjeje siç duhet, ata kanë prirjen ta shtojnë këtë numër në të ardhmen.
Pasi përshkruan më pas historinë e hershme te tyre, si një vendkalim strategjik në kohën e Perandorisë romake, këta të fundit renditen si të vetmit që arritën t´i fusin përkohësisht shqiptarët në rrugën e rregullit e civilizimit.
Ndërsa konstaton se nga shumë burime Shqipëria përshkruhet në raportet e huaja, e ndarë kryesisht në tri rajone, ai thekson se në fakt kjo ndarje nuk duhet marrë si e mirëqenë, pasi shqiptarët kanë një shkallë të lartë tribalizmi e, në këtë kontekst, mund të numëroheshin 20 ndarje apo nënndarje.
Po kështu, ndërsa flet për tri religjione prezente në atë kohë në Shqipëri, ai vë në dukje se si Vatikani, ashtu dhe Greqia e sulltani, i mbajnë duart ende të shtrira drejt Shqipërisë, duke tentuar të ndikojnë në fatin e këtij shteti të sapopavarësuar.
Prej tij na vjen edhe një interpretim interesant, i cili përputhet plotësisht me atmosferën kaotike në të cilën ndodhej Shqipëria e asaj kohe, ku spekulantët e aventurierët, ardhur nga vende të huaja, kishin gjetur terren për të vënë në jetë planet e tyre. Kështu, diku ai pohon se katër vjet më parë, një djalosh aventurier francez, me emrin Gabriel Louis Jaray, kaloi katër apo pesë ditë duke përshkuar Shqipërinë Veriore  duke e cilësuar veten modestisht si i pari europian që kishte ndërmarrë këtë udhëtim. Ai më pas i renditi ato çka pa në një libër me shënime, i cili në fakt nuk e meriton emrin që mbart: L`Albanie inconnue.
Ky francez njihet publikisht për botimin e një libri (botuar në Paris nga shtëpia botuese Hachette, në vitin 1913, me 238 faqe) me mbresat e tij gjatë udhëtimit që ndërmori në trojet shqiptare të Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë së Veriut, në vitin e largët 1909. Kësaj vepre, sapo doli në qarkullim, edhe vetë mediat amerikane i kushtuan vëmendje, duke marrë për bazë shumë nga përshkrimet e vlerësimet e Jaray-it mbi shqiptarët. Të botuara pikërisht në kohën kur edhe prof. Hart analizonte gjendjen në Ballkan e shkruante edhe për Shqipërinë, duket ato kishin ngjallur edhe një farë xhelozie nga prof. Hart, pasi ky i fundit, jo vetëm që s´ishte dakord me disa përcaktime të autorit, por fizikisht, me ç´konstatojmë, nuk kishte qenë ndonjëherë në vendin e shqiptarëve, gjë e cila e bënte atë të ndihej disi inferior.
Kështu, si kundërvënie ndaj autorit, profesori amerikan thekson me doza ironie se: një rajon, i cili është shënjuar në mënyrë të detajuar në hartat e inxhinierëve austriakë dhe ku janë shtruar sipërfaqe të tëra me hekurudhë, zor se mund të cilësohet i panjohur.
Por nga ana tjetër, ai rrëfen me vlerësim e pozitivitet për eksperiencën e një mikut të tij nga Chikago, me emrin Charles R. Crane, i cili gjatë qëndrimit në Stamboll, ndërsa ishte takuar me disa bajraktarë shqiptarë dhe kishte marrë ftesën e tyre për të kaluar një herë edhe nga Shqipëria, ishte befasuar kur autoritetet turke e kishin paralajmëruar të mos shkonte në atë vend, pasi kushdo që shkon atje, sipas tyre, do të gjente vdekjen. Madje, edhe nën protestën e zotit Crane, ata kishin këmbëngulur për ta pajisur këtë të fundit me një eskortë shoqëruese.
Ndërsa kishte hyrë në zonën e fshatrave shqiptare pranë qytetit të Manastirit, një grup vendësish i kishin dalë përpara dhe të habitur nga prezenca e taborit shoqërues turk, e pyesin të irrituar se nga kishte ardhur dhe cilat ishin qëllimet e tij. Ndërsa i jep shpjegim se eskorta i ishte dhënë me pahir nga autoritet turke, fshatarët shqiptarë e kërcënojnë, duke i thënë se nëse eskorta shoqëruese nuk do të largohej brenda gjysmë ore, ata do t´i vrisnin të gjithë.
Mirëpo, pas këtij kërcënimi vijon konstatimi se pas largimit pa rezistencë e të menjëhershëm të eskortës turke, udhëtimi dhe misioni i amerikanit nga Chikago, vijoi më së miri, duke u gjendur nën shoqërinë bujare të shqiptarëve, të cilët e përcillnin atë të sigurt nga fisi në fis.
Në fakt  thekson autori -  arsyeja e vërtetë se pse zyrtarët turq, e kishin penguar vizitorin amerikan të mos shkelte në ato zona, ishte fakti se ata kishin frikë se ai mund të bëhej dëshmitar i asaj çka kishte mbetur nga ndërhyrja e trupave turke, pas shtypjes së një kryengritjeje.
Ndërsa flet më poshtë edhe për përpjekjet e dhunshme të turqve për t´i mbajtur shqiptarët nën kontroll, ai konstaton tashmë nën një realitet të ri, se misionarët amerikanë po bëjnë një punë të lavdërueshme në qytetin e Korçës. Ai flet për çiftin e bashkatdhetarëve të tij, Kennedy, i cili kishte formuar ndërkohë një opinion shumë të mirë për shqiptarët.
Kur në Korçë ishte instaluar administrata pushtuese greke, këta të fundit shumë shpejt kishin çuar ndër mend se prezenca dhe misioni i çiftit amerikan kishte synime spiunazhi dhe i kishin dhënë urdhër të largoheshin nga Korça. Në fakt  thekson autori  për çiftin Kennedy s´kishte aspak dyshim se shqiptarët do të ndiheshin shumë më mirë nën një administratë shqiptare sesa nën atë greke.
Ndërsa flet për burra dinjitozë e aftësi luftarake të shqiptarëve, të cilët edhe në Perandorinë turke kishin mbajtur ofiqe të larta dhe madje kishin iniciuar e drejtuar revoltat e marshimet e xhonturqve në Stamboll, pasi konstaton se shqiptarët kanë një ndjenjë të fortë për vendlindjen, edhe pse shumë prej tyre kanë preferuar të bredhin e punojnë sa andej-këtej, madje deri në Amerikë, edhe pse ndër fqinjët sllave mbizotëron mendimi se ata s´janë veçse një popull barbar e grabitësish, megjithëse shfaqin një nivel të ulët kulturor, profesori amerikan, Albert Hart, pohon se gjithsesi shqiptarët janë bërë tashmë një faktor kyç në situatën që paraqiste Ballkani në atë kohë.
Diku ai përmend se: në këtë popull të ndarë e të copëzuar, ku asnjë klan e fis nuk pranon të vihet nën kontroll as nga vetë shqiptarët, përpos liderëve të klaneve e fiseve të tyre, Lufta e madhe Ballkanike e 1912-s erdhi si një rrufe e papritur. Disa nga shqiptarët iu bashkëngjitën turqve, disa të tjerë trupave pushtuese ballkanike, por shumë shpejt u bë e qartë se serbët, malazezët, grekët dhe bullgarët, të gjithë kishin hartuar plane konkrete për Shqipërinë, të cilën e shihnin si territor që duhet t´a ndanin mes tyre, pas largimit të Turqisë. Kur Turqia ra, shqiptarët menduan të shpallnin pavarësinë e tyre: kolonë grekë mbërritën nga Jugu, malazezët morën Shkodrën, kryeqytetin nominal të Shqipërisë së Veriut, serbët ndërkohë avancuan drejt perëndimit, duke dalë në brigjet e detit Adriatik.
Profesori amerikan pohon se s´ka pasur kurrë një komb shqiptar të njohur deri atëherë ndërkombëtarisht, porse në mënyrë të koordinuar e të papritur, Europa e zbuloi një të tillë. Përfundimi i tij në këtë rast duket disi tendencioz e jo fort i bazuar, por gjithsesi ai vijon më tej, duke sjellë në vëmendje se njëra nga arsyet e mundshme se pse, sipas tij, Shqipëria autonome e Europës kishte diçka jonormale brenda, ishte fakti se shqiptarët tashmë po shfaqen të dështuar në traditën e tyre të vjetër për t´u bërë ballë depërtimit të pushtuesve të huaj. Duket se vlerësimi i fundit motivohej pikërisht nga situata konkrete e performanca e qeverisë shqiptare në atë kohë, kur mbi territorin e saj, po vërshonin shumë ushtri e trupa të huaj, duke i cenuar seriozisht sovranitetin e sjellë ngado ndjenjën e kaosit e të papërgjegjshmërisë.
Por, duke iu rikthyer sërish terrenit shumëngjyrësh religjioz të Shqipërisë dhe kombinacioneve të racave, minoriteteve e gjuhëve të ndryshme që haseshin në territorin e saj (duke e trajtuar edhe si një fenomen ballkanik), duke konstatuar edhe mungesën e një gjuhe e një alfabeti të unifikuar, ai thekson se do të jetë tejet e vështirë të mbahet më këmbë një shtet i tillë.
Skepticizmin e tij në lidhje me Shqipërinë autonome ai e lidh, përtej arsyeve të lartpërmendura, edhe me faktin se ky vend pra, vështirë se do të mund të ofrojë dot unitet dhe se i mungon disponimi i duhur për t´iu nënshtruar rregullave qeverisëse, se nuk ka ndonjë eksperiencë parlamentare e kushtetuese, s´ka traditë monarkike e trashëgimi princërore.
Por më tej prof. Hart aludon fare hapur se kjo është vetëm një sajesë e Komunitetit Europian, pjesërisht për të penguar tri shtetet sllave për të arritur në Adriatik. Është një shtet me kryeqytet Shkodrën, i shtrirë gjeografikisht në skaj të vendit, praktikisht thuajse i paarritshëm nga banorët në rajonet e tjera të vendit, për të qenë sa më pranë influencës austriake e italiane.
Ndërsa vijon të rendisë edhe disa arsye të tjera që lidhen me dëshirën e shqiptarëve për të mbajtur gjithmonë armë, mungesën e gatishmërinë e tyre për të paguar taksa, për t´u rreshtuar nën armë nën një shërbim të rregullt ushtarak, ndërtuar rrugë, shkolla e thithur investime etj., ai megjithatë pohon se sidoqoftë, shqiptarët nuk janë ajo racë barbare që pretendojnë fqinjët e tyre, megjithëse ky vend  sipas tij  nuk është ende gati të marrë përsipër përgjegjësinë të ndërtojë një shtet modern.
Sot, si dëshmitarë të asaj çka kanë mundur të ndërtojnë e të realizojnë shqiptarët, 100 vjet pas konstatimeve e prognozave me bazë skepticiste të profesorit amerikan, mund të themi se fatmirësisht disa prej tyre nuk janë vërtetuar. Duke mos dashur të gjykojmë nga baza thellësisht nacionaliste, kurrsesi nuk mund të besonim e të vlerësonim se skpeticizmi i studiuesit amerikan kundrejt aftësive shtetformuese të shqiptarëve, lidhet me ndonjë ndikim keqdashës nga fqinjët e qarqet më antishqiptare të kohës,  por mbetet i bazuar e motivuar tërësisht e thjeshtësisht nga zhvillimet e situata e pashpresë, në të cilën gjendej Shqipëria e asaj kohe.
Parë nga perspektiva e sotme, kur tendenca e gjykimi nuk është e nuk mund të jetë më bardhezi, kontributi i tij sidoqoftë, nuk i duhet lënë harresës. Në një kohë shumë të nevojshme për shqiptarët, ai, në një mënyrë indirekte, diti të përcillte në mënyrë realiste, jo vetëm problematikën, por edhe karakterin e këtij populli, për një publik e komb me tradita demokratike e për më tepër, me shumë ndikim në fatet e mëtejshme të shqiptarëve, siç ishte ai amerikan. Në një aspekt më të ngushtë profesional, nëse do të shihnim thelbin e mendimeve të tij, e vlerësonim sidomos prognozën mbi sfidat që e prisnin Shqipërinë për t´u renditur me dinjitet në familjen e madhe të kombeve të lira, së ardhme, do të shihnim se atij në shumëçka duhej t´i japim të drejtë.

Panorama
ARMAND PLAKA



Fotot jane: Albert Bushnell dhe Tepelena e fotografuar gjate luftes se pare boterore nga fotoreporteret franceze.

----------

